# "I want to bring the heater. Announce my presence with authority."



## Buckwheat (Feb 25, 2007)

Anybody want to try to hit the bull and win a free steak?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Julian! Nice to see you here!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Must be an inside joke...

Welcome to the Jungle Julian!

Hi Todd.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Julian, Welcome!


----------



## Buckwheat (Feb 25, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> Must be an inside joke...


No joke. Just looking for some unsuspecting brother who will step up to the plate and send me their snailer.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Buckwheat said:


> No joke. Just looking for some unsuspecting brother who will step up to the plate and send me their snailer.


hmmmmm. Okay, I'll play


----------



## Buckwheat (Feb 25, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> hmmmmm. Okay, I'll play


I thought that I said, _"unsuspecting brother"!!!! _


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Buckwheat said:


> I thought that I said, _"unsuspecting brother"!!!! _


okay, my bad.....:r bad, bad Resipsa:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Well .. if everyone is gunna leave this cat hanging ... I'll be unsuspecting.

Sending PM


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

welcome julian.. very kind offer in your intro thread.


----------



## Buckwheat (Feb 25, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Well .. if everyone is gunna leave this cat hanging ... I'll be unsuspecting.
> 
> Sending PM


Ding, Ding, Ding. We have a winner. I'll be back after lunch and a quick trip to the post office.

This is closed until further notice. Thanks


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Why do I feel a sence of foreboding



Buckwheat said:


> Ding, Ding, Ding. We have a winner. I'll be back after lunch and a quick trip to the post office.
> 
> This is closed until further notice. Thanks


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

o Curious gorillas want to know...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know wtf is happening here.....but I think I like it.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

burninator said:


> I don't know wtf is happening here.....but I think I like it.


:tpd:

This is looking very interesting :mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

o


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

THIS: 



Buckwheat said:


> Anybody want to try to hit the bull and win a free steak?


FOLLOWED ALMOST IMMEDIATELY BY THIS:



ToddziLLa said:


> Hi Julian! Nice to see you here!


Should make everybody suspect something, don't ya think.

BillyBarue


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Should I be practicing "duck and cover" now?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Julian!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Nothing like jumping in with both feet and running... Welcome aboard Julian... :ss


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

First thing we learned in the military. Never volunteer for anything. :r o


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mike32312 said:


> First thing we learned in the military. Never volunteer for anything. :r o


Awwww .. hell..... what have I done ?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Awwww .. hell..... what have I done ?


Asked for trouble, and it looks like you're gonna get it...:ss


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

monsoon said:


> Why do I feel a sence of foreboding


What did you just do ???


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

piperman said:


> What did you just do ???


I'm beginning to think I opened myself up for a proper dissembowling, that's what.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Hit Bull Win Steak!

Hit Grass Win Salad!

I miss that place.


----------



## Buckwheat (Feb 25, 2007)

ETA - Wednesday (maybe Thursday).


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Buckwheat said:


> ETA - Wednesday (maybe Thursday).


hrmmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

monsoon said:


> hrmmmmmmmmmmm.......


Hope your priest is in on Tuesdays. :sl


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

"I held it like an egg"

"Yea, and he scrambled the SOB"

I love that movie, don't know if that is what you were referencing, but it reminded me of Bull Durham. 

Excellent work.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

monsoon said:


> hrmmmmmmmmmmm.......


Indeed, Julian may be new here, but he's no newb. This will prove interesting....


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

drevim said:


> Indeed, Julian may be new here, but he's no newb. This will prove interesting....


:tpd: This is a time when the o icon comes in handy,


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd: This is a time when the o icon comes in handy,


:tpd:


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

sounds like this will be good


o


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok Julian..I guess your cover is blown and your not gonna be able to just slip into CS and be a reborn Newbie..Nice try though..Welcome and good to see ya here bro..


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> Ok Julian..I guess your cover is blown and your not gonna be able to just slip into CS and be a reborn Newbie..Nice try though..*Welcome and good to see ya here bro..*


HUGE DITTO!

Nice to see you bro!

~Mark


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome! Stick around.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw the carnage. Duude you just didn't make a big splash. You emptied the pool !!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Club Stogie.

Great bomb you droppped there.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Buckwheat said:


> Anybody want to try to hit the bull and win a free steak?


*YOUR* just now getting here...welcome to club kid:bl

Rob :w


----------

